# SDX10 BUILD - by 9nicefinish



## 9niceFinish

After building the VX.2 kit from CSS, I was very happy with their product. The VX.2 kit sounds amazing I am very impressed with their performance during movies and TV shows. To help round out the low end of my small system I am going build the CSS SDX10 sub with a Bash300 amp. 

With some help modeling from Mike P. we ened up at 3 cu.ft. with a 3/4.5/20 port tuned to around 22HZ. 

I am still saving up my pennies for the kit but I couldn't wait to start building again, so here are a few progess shot of the box.

I used my router to make 1/4 deep grooves that would allow me to slide my 3 major cross sections in place. The fit is so tight I almost wondered if I could get away wiht out glue !! lol ...... OF course I am using glue though !!


----------



## Mike P.

Looking good!


----------



## JeffWScott

Looking good!


----------



## 9niceFinish

A few pics of bracing.


----------



## BD55

That is a solid looking box! :T I notice you have built some sort of clean room; I don't know if you have to go to such lengths to avoid contaminating your build!


----------



## 9niceFinish

BD55 said:


> That is a solid looking box! :T I notice you have built some sort of clean room; I don't know if you have to go to such lengths to avoid contaminating your build!



Hahah , I call it my "Dexter Room" , if anyone has seen the show you will get it ! 

For a couple pieces of plastic and duct tape it works pretty well at keeping the dust in !! I hook the shop-vac up to router and sander as well. Its pretty loud but it keeps the dust down !! Plus nothing a set of ear plugs can't dull down.


----------



## caper26

Great looking cabinet so far!


----------



## 9niceFinish

Well I finally orders the sub!!! Looking forward to getting it . More pics to come!!


----------



## BD55

9niceFinish said:


> Well I finally orders the sub!!! Looking forward to getting it . More pics to come!!


Sweet! I am looking forward to seeing more progress on your build! What will the finish be? Duratex, veneer, paint? So far the build has looked top-notch :T

Did you roundover the interior port opening?


----------



## 9niceFinish

Well I finally got all the bugs worked out! So I can go ahead and finish the box. It will be veneered just like the speakers I built to match . I did not round over the internal port opening. I thought about it and decided not to in the end.


----------



## BD55

I'm glad you got everything figured out. It's always disappointing when you've put in a ton of work (and money!) to a project to only find that there's some issue. Luckily the bugs are typically simple to fix!


----------



## 9niceFinish

Well finally got a free weekend to go pick up some more veneer so I can finish the box. 

Becuase of the size that the veneer comes in I have to bookmatch to get the width I need for the box. Its pretty tricky to make the seam dissapear completely but they are turning out alright. 

Also a picture of the texture of the front and rear face of the box. 


I am debating to actually stand the box on end, basically turning it into a down firing sub. With the feet provided in the kit, and the in-set of the front face, the sun/ port would be 3" off the ground. Can anyone tell me if I can do this ??? or will it cause problems??? 

I would then make a rasied/removeable table top and have it double as a light stand.


----------



## Mike P.

Nice work on the cabinet. 3" should be enough, put the cabinet on 3" blocks first to see how it sounds.


----------



## caper26

what a beauty.


----------



## RAW

NICE WORK....

Idea for feet or legs on the bottom for you.










Bob and I used these but a older model from IKEA when we sold the Sono tube SHIVA kits.


----------



## 9niceFinish

I was thinking about it. I would have to actually make the sub fire upward . With the box sitting the other way the amp would be on top and I would have to run all my wires up to the top which is not good. 

So if I flip it, sub up and amp on the bottom easy to hide wires


----------



## steve nn

Everything is looking really nice! Great workmanship!


----------



## 9niceFinish

I have really been slacking on this build. Unfortuantly when the nice weather is around, my other hobby of cars takes up a lot of my time !! 

But the odd night I will pick away at the sub box. 

Here are a couple progress shots.


----------



## RAW

Looks great


----------



## steve nn

Very nice! I really like that baffle overhang and the baffle itself. Great work!


----------



## 9niceFinish

Well its pretty much finished. I just want to put a pad on the top

This thing has been in the basement for 3 months can't wait to listen to it again !


----------



## Mike P.

Looks great!


----------



## dougc

That looks fantastic - nice design and finish work! Did you use wood glue or contact cement for the veneer?


----------



## 9niceFinish

I used tight bond 3 . When I built my speakers I used lepage brand and had a terrible time with it lifting the veneer when I tried to stain it with a water based product. The tight bond is waterproof. I ended up using a wipe on oil based poly this time , which I was very happy with. There was no problem lifting this time . 

Still the edges are hard to keep from chipping when trying to trim this veneer thankfully I was covering the corners so it didn't matter in the end ! 

The picture actually shows the worst side as well. You can see the seam down the center. The other ones turned out better. The trick is to leave the tape on the seam for a couple hours after you have laid it down . If take it off the wood will shrink and pull itself a part , showing the seam.!!


----------



## dasha

Looks fantastic!


----------

